# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Lunch at Tamarin 12/4

## Bart -my real name-

I was authorized to post this photo by all involved. 

Seated: Diana, Kim, Bart, Kimberly
Standing: Randy, Marybeth.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Sorry about the quality, the backlighting messed it up a bit

----------


## didier

it was fun yesterday bart, where are those dessert pics, the presentation for the desserts were awesome.  I loved my entree also, mahi mahi in a ginger sauce with rice, yummy

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Here's Diana's.  Note that little thing sticking out of it. You squeeze it to inject the "bun" with liquid sauce(?)



Here's mine. Lots of different flavors and textures of chocolate-y goodness.

----------


## KevinS

Nice group, and an excellent choice of lunch restaurant. Tamarin has moved into heavier rotation on every trip that I've made to the island since they opened.





> it was fun yesterday bart, where are those dessert pics, the presentation for the desserts were awesome.  I loved my entree also, mahi mahi in a ginger sauce with rice, yummy



I think that the Mahi is the best main on the menu, and Julie has told me that it is her favorite too.  I just happen to have a photo of one of the two that I enjoyed at Tamarin on my recent visits.  There's also some coconut (milk?) mixed with the ginger in the sauce.  



Here's a photo of another dessert from Tamarin, which could have been shared with the table.  This is their Café Gourmand.

----------


## marybeth

That's what I had! But I started eating before Bart could get a picture. 
Fun afternoon with great people and delicious food.

----------


## kent1994

Bart so glad you decided to post pictures.

----------


## andynap

Nice looking group

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Bart so glad you decided to post pictures.



Of course!  

I'll do my best. Hopefully the wifi is better at the villa and I'll be able to directly without having to take a photo of a photo and posting that.

----------


## cec1

Looks like "the season" is in full swing!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Kevin - your mahi looked better than what we had. Yours had a lot more greens. 

Here's Kim's mahi. 



I thought my dish looked the best of everything that was ordered. But I didnt get a good look at Marybeth and Randy's dishes. 

This is is Thai salad with prawns. (4 huge pawns).

----------


## george

back in july...

Attachment 34988

----------


## stbartslover

Excellent company, beautiful place.
Good photos, too.   Surprised the greens look so fresh.

----------


## amyb

After the brown of July it is amazing to see how happy the plants are now that  rains have come  again.

----------

